
The Kopime Vector - canadaduane
http://halfcupofsugar.com/the-kopime-vector
======
pessimizer
We'd need a universally agreed on coding or tagging system in order to copy
files that were actually different, rather than just different rips. Probably
want to include quality in there too, so each person would be upgraded if the
tag matched but one person had a quality higher than the other.

~~~
oskarth
That's a nice-to-have but certainly no must-have. Even if each work of art had
an average of say, ten rips - unlikely, given the cost of making a rip and the
loss of utility for making the 10th rip - the cost for yet another petabyte is
hardly a problem (consider the analogy with software performance and
additional resources).

As for the "best rip problem" ad hoc meta-solutions like NFO aggregation sites
will arise where tagging would be of most use. Good old regular expression can
also do some good for those who wish to have a smaller and cheaper hard drive.

~~~
pessimizer
I'm not talking about scene ripping, where things are pretty much already
perfect for that sort of thing - I'm talking about all of the other rips or
original content that tend to start as personal use and come from (16mm, VHS
or Laserdisk -> Various equipment ->) Numerous DVD editions -> Any number of
programs -> Any number of formats.

Maybe a half-automated/half-manual registration of files and statistics into a
somehow curated distributed database? Maybe magnet links could double as file
fingerprints?

------
anusinha
Will I be carrying a flash drive around in five years? I use my current one
(that lives on my keychain) no more than once a week, and that's only to
interface with computers that are offline.

How about a system where I hold my phone up to someone else's and speak a
semantic description of which files to send and then wait a few seconds. Then,
later, when I go home and am near my computer, my phone talks to my computer
and automatically uploads the content to my computer/home server, and
catalogs/saves it in the correct location.

All of these individual pieces already essentially exist, modulo some of the
semantic NLP--nobody's put together the entire package.

------
flyhighplato
Keeping actual files around, eh? What a quaint, old-timey idea.

~~~
paulsutter
Seriously. I don't have a single music or video on any media in my home. I
stream music to my Sonos and listen to a more awesome range of incredible
music than ever before (thanks Pandora and Rdio). This morning it was
ethiopian jazz, romantic era piano, ska and early reggae.

True that streaming movies are a weak selection today. But dealing with media
is such an annoyance, I'd rather just wait till the selection gets better than
deal with all the file formats and wasted time copying files around. I have a
more interesting life to lead than that.

~~~
irishcoffee
Surely you're not implying people who copy files on occasion have
uninteresting lives, worth more no more than a passing sneer? That would be a
terribly absurd thing to imply.

Surely in this day and age, you can't actually have trouble with file types?

Surely you don't think everyone who copies files from one volume to another
just sits around with baited breath waiting for the transfer to complete?

~~~
paulsutter
Of course not. Thanks for pointing it out! I'm just expressing my appreciation
for great software and systems that make the process effortless. Like Pandora
and Netflix.

And no I don't have trouble with file types. I just like to watch or listen
immediately, without a lot of fussing around, and I'm happy to pay for it
because good content is expensive to produce.

And of COURSE file sharers don't sit around idly, waiting for a copy to
complete. They can read comic books while they wait. Or walk up to the kitchen
from the basement bedroom in their parents' house for a FREE bite to eat.

------
jacobr
How about the Kopimi Vector? <http://www.kopimi.com>
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piratbyrån#Kopimi>

~~~
canadaduane
Some inspiration was gathered there. :)

Seriously though, the word "vector" is used here in the sense of "What are the
vectors that enable viral transmission?"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viral_vector>

------
PaperclipTaken
The Kopime Vector is an interesting idea, but I don't think that we will see a
widespread use of this technology over the next decade. $1200 is still a large
amount of money, and I think that trading files from a single physical
location will be inconvenient.

I think the use of tools like VPN and Tor that obfuscate location information
are much more likely to be the future of piracy.

~~~
ianterrell
At $1200 or $400, no. But think a little further out, and remember it's not a
_single_ physical location.

Instead, think mobile phone + NFC.

~~~
sp332
A bit off-topic, but NFC is really not the tech you'd use for this. It
requires devices to be very close to each other, and has very low bandwidth.
Even low-power Bluetooth would give you about twice the bandwidth, at much
better range.

~~~
ianterrell
Very close together is a feature here, not a bug.

------
benologist
It's far more likely in 2017 YouTube, NetFlix, Hulu, iTunes etc will have
instant, global, legal, affordable access to massive catalogs - most of those
pieces are already there.

~~~
mistercow
Is a wizard coming in 2016 to magically make executives in the movie and music
industries understand the shape of the modern world?

~~~
paulsutter
In 2016, any executives in the movie industry who prefer that people copy
movies around manually on BitTorrent can easily make that happen by blocking
their product from convenient streaming access.

------
Jabbles
What size have you assumed for each movie? Surely we expect this to increase
with (if not be the driving force behind) the cost of storage?

~~~
canadaduane
1 GB per movie.

